# Clearance sale alert!



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

H/A is awesome to deal with. Nancy's customer service is unmatched. i've bought from them several times. Only problem is now, there isn't much left to pick from!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I just dropped 115 dollars on that site....hope the customer service and products are as good as people from this forum say they are!!! Great deals on the stuff though!


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Got misc items plus a 10' black rope spider web with spider for about $5.40 and 60 cent green light bulbs.


----------



## aengre (Nov 19, 2009)

This is exactly what I wanted to see when I logged in today. Thanks!!


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Yup, some killer deals. Just when I thought I was done (for the 3rd time) they pull me back in.

I'd already placed an order when items initially went on sale last week, but I went back last night to snag a few more items. Things were going fast.

Can't beat the wicked scarecrow costume for $8.40. It may provide the foundation for my next pneumatic prop


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

It was weird. I went to the HA website and placed an order yesterday with everything at 50%. Went back later in the night and they had uploaded even more discounts with some stuff at 75% off. And I thought I was done for the sale season.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Man, I missed out on everything.  There's a few things I wouldn't mind getting, but I kind of went overboard at the local stores.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I held back on the local shopping this year a bit (even though spirit's themes were right up my alley this year) so I'd have money for Grandin Road and Halloween Asylum. Next year I might skip the local stores altogether. The HA stuff is just so much nicer and it would be nice to not have to run around the day after Halloween. I did do my purchasing right at midnight on Halloween - 9 pm here- in order to snag the things I wanted.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I couldn't find anything that was just yelling out, "Buy Me!", So I think I'll pass. I must have missed out on a lot since it sounds like some people got some good stuff.


----------

